# Finally Lathe Is Running



## Miroslav (Mar 16, 2016)

After regrinding lathe ways, it's time for assembling. Some pictures of procedure I didn't make because I was to excided. Next step will be leveling and centering ways, headstock and tailstock. For now I have clerance 0,03 mm without tailstock on 200 mm long piece (this is for centering headstock), I can get it on zero but it requires patience.
The ways, and headstock seat is regrinded, so I have the approximate level of the centers again but the tailstock is 0,10 mm over the headstock center and I must scraping it.
I hope that you understand me.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 16, 2016)

It sure looks good!


----------



## brino (Mar 16, 2016)

Miroslav,

It looks fantastic! The grinding turned out very well.
I like that green colour....it matches your other equipment.

For everyone's reference, this is where you started:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-to-me-lathe-prvomajska-tnp-200b.42927/



Miroslav said:


> I hope that you understand me.


I understand what great effort and cost you have invested in restoring this machine.
I really respect that.

And, by the way, your english is excellent.

Thanks for posting!

-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 16, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------

